
Intel Acquires AI Chipmaker Habana Labs for $2B - pitchups
https://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2019/12/16/intel-acquires-habana-labs-for-2b/#4d1a484519f9
======
pitchups
Interesting that this is Intel's second acquisition of an AI chipmaker. They
had acquired Nervana for $400M in 2016 - but now seem to be abandoning it in
favor of Habana's chips. They would need to redo the Nervana software stack to
work with Habana. As per the article, one of the reasons is:

 _" Nervana’s Neural Network Processor (NNP-T) uses a proprietary interconnect
for scaling, while Habana’s Gaudi can scale to thousands of nodes over
standard 100Gb Ethernet."_

